# Advise on cutting and removing cabinets.



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

We will be replacing our washer and dryer but the new appliances need an additional 2 or 3 inches compared to the space we have. One side is the wall and the other is these cabinets.

Our plan was to cut the small cabinet and base out and then pit support underneath the cut surface. The countertop is just laminate so seems easy enough. I dont want to rip up the entire countertop for now.



The question is what do I cut it with. My thought was a reciprocating saw (but seems too crude) or a dremel (unsure if it can cut through the depth. In that line a circular saw might do the job but I dont think it will go all the way. If anyone has any experience would appreciate it.

I've ripped up quite a few cabinets and vanities in this house but unsure about this.

Disclaimer: have none of the above mentioned tools so I can get whatever within a reasonable amount.

Disclaimer 2: I saw the Milwaukee buy 1 get one free promotion so that does look exciting.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Circular saw will give the cleanest cut. You can follow up with a jigsaw or handsaw to finish the area that the circular saw can't reach. Use a reciprocating saw if you want it to look like a tornado destroyed it. Dremel can use an 1/8" spiral bit but you won't get the depth you need and a rotating bit is gonna be hard to control. Another option is an oscillating multitool, but that'll take a lot of time as you can only cut 1-2" at a time.

It's not going to look clean unless you disassemble the cabinet and use a straight edge.

Milwaukee is totally overkill and overpriced for the odd job around the house. I'd suggest Ryobi.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Jigsaw from underneath cut to the long side of the line, then belt sander to clean it up.


----------

